# freemasonry is god or satan?



## ali kiani (Aug 6, 2018)

freemasonry is god or satan?


----------



## coachn (Aug 6, 2018)

ali kiani said:


> freemasonry is god or satan?


Curious Seeker or Troll?


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 6, 2018)

coachn said:


> Curious Seeker or Troll?



Life is good with judicious use of the Ignore function.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 7, 2018)

TROLL ALERT!!!!!!


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 7, 2018)

Ali Kiani, Freemasonry is illegal in IRAN. In the past, being a Mason was a capital crime punished by the DEATH PENALTY (hanging) after the revolution of the 1970s. Watch out for the secret police!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 8, 2018)

The real truth be told, it's neither. I could get into a lot of trouble revealing this truth, but.......... here it goes, it's really a race of lizard people. We tried to bring out this truth in the 1980s TV series V. But no one believed it then either.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 9, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> it's really a race of lizard people. We tried to bring out this truth in the 1980s TV series V. But no one believed it then either.


LOL!!! This is my favorite Masonic conspiracy theory.


----------



## texanmason (Aug 9, 2018)

ali kiani said:


> freemasonry is god or satan?



Ali, Freemasonry is a society of (generally speaking) men, who want to come together and share wisdom with each other in order to make each other better. We do this by teaching each other lessons about the love God has for us, the love we have for God, and the love we have for each other as friends and brothers.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 9, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> The real truth be told, it's neither. I could get into a lot of trouble revealing this truth, but.......... here it goes, it's really a race of lizard people. We tried to bring out this truth in the 1980s TV series V. But no one believed it then either.



The most difficult part is keeping the two points of your tongue together to keep up the illusion of humanity!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 9, 2018)

Keith C said:


> The most difficult part is keeping the two points of your tongue together to keep up the illusion of humanity!


LOL!!!!!


----------



## MarkR (Aug 10, 2018)

Keith C said:


> The most difficult part is keeping the two points of your tongue together to keep up the illusion of humanity!


I have the most difficulty with my eyes getting all cloudy just before I shed my old skin.


----------



## Dennis Lamberth (Aug 12, 2018)

ali kiani said:


> freemasonry is god or satan?


Interesting question, Kiani. Since both are unknowable and inconceivable by man, a more accurate and reasonable question might be, do the members of this fraternity believe they are expressing the will of god or not. I, for one, believe without doubt the fraternity is founded on principles that express the will of god.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 12, 2018)

We open in prayer to god, initiate a new brother with his hands placed on the bible, and closed with prayer.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dennis Lamberth said:


> I, for one, believe without doubt the fraternity is founded on principles that express the will of god.





jermy Bell said:


> We open in prayer to god, initiate a new brother with his hands placed on the bible, and closed with prayer.


Very good!


----------

